# Help removing electric start power cables from F25 Yamaha



## JVala (Feb 13, 2018)

2019 25hp Yamaha. Electric start not working (triple checked battery connection and there’s definitely power in cable per voltage meter). Would be nice to have electric start work but pull start is fine with me and sometimes we zfish no motor zones so it’s one less cable to have to deal with when removing engine. Is it hard to access and remove power cable? Connection inside engine looks pretty buried. I guess I should ask Yamaha for instructions on installing electric start kit and work backwards.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

If the start system was working then just quit...
Starter solenoid or the ignition switch are generally the main culprits.
(after checking/cleaning *all* the wire connections)

Should only take a service tech 10 to 30 minuets to determine what's wrong.
Remote start switch to bypass the ignition switch.
(just a push button inline switch with alligator clips on it's wires to attach to the starter solenoid and positive from the battery) If that doesn't work then it's most likely the solenoid/starter. If it does then it could be the ignition switch or the wiring to/from the ignition switch to the starter.


----------



## JVala (Feb 13, 2018)

mro said:


> If the start system was working then just quit...
> Starter solenoid or the ignition switch are generally the main culprits.
> (after checking/cleaning *all* the wire connections)
> 
> ...


Wow, terrific advice. You know your motors, thanks for the help.


----------

